# Chicken stock!



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

So I am making some and I wanted to hear the opinions of some of the more well seasoned cooks here.

I have a collection of wing tips, bones, and some fatty chicken backs i bought browning in my giant stock pot. Last time the backs were so fatty I spent like 2 hours rendering off the fat and saved it in the freezer for matzoh balls and what not. Will try today if they are fatty enough. After the bones brown I add a few whole carrots, onion, parsley, celery, bay leaf, peppercorns. How long should i let it simmer? Any special tips or tricks I should know of?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

Simmer 4-6 hours, skimming off the scum that rises to the surface at the beginning.  Strain off the bones and skim off as much fat as you can.  Then you can bring it to a boil to reduce the stock and concentrate the flavors.

Once done, cool quickly with a water/ice bath and refrigerate.  I use plastic bags of ice in the stock while the pan is in a water bath.

I package the stock in quart freezer bags and freeze.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2012)

If your stock has lots of fat in it you can ice it down then put it in the fridge overnight.  The fat will rise and mostly solidify (chicken fat doesn't seem to get real solid for me).  You can then remove it easy peasy lemon squeezy.

After that is done you can start the reducing stage. 

Are you canning or freezing the results?


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

I freeze it in 1 lb containers.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If your stock has lots of fat in it you can ice it down then put it in the fridge overnight.  The fat will rise and mostly solidify (chicken fat doesn't seem to get real solid for me).  You can then remove it easy peasy lemon squeezy.
> 
> After that is done you can start the reducing stage.
> 
> Are you canning or freezing the results?



I find that I get a gelatin out of my stock and the fat is not easy to get off the gelatin. That's why I bought a gravy separator.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I find that I get a gelatin out of my stock and the fat is not easy to get off the gelatin. That's why I bought a gravy separator.




Once it is overnight fridge cold I can usually scoop the fat off down to the gelatin stock.  The gently remove the last little layer.

Most gravy separators would, at least would seem, to be a pain when dealing with a large amount of stock.  Unless I am missing something.

I don't sweat a tiny bit of the fat left, I can usually get that off during the reducing as it forms little sheets.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Once it is overnight fridge cold I can usually scoop the fat off down to the gelatin stock.  The gently remove the last little layer.



What sort of container do you put the stock into? I don't seem to get a very thick layer of fat and I really want to try to keep that chicken fat for roux or frying. If I scrape, I end up with fat in the stock and stock in the fat.



> Most gravy separators would, at least would seem, to be a pain when dealing with a large amount of stock.  Unless I am missing something.



I don't usually make large amounts of chicken stock. I make it more frequently and usually from bones from meals. Yes, I think a gravy separator would be a pain in the patooty for large amounts (unless you had a huge gravy separator). Mine holds a litre. I usually make stock often enough that it I don't get more than 2 litres or so at a time.



> I don't sweat a tiny bit of the fat left, I can usually get that off during the reducing as it forms little sheets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

I drop a paper towel (yes, clean) onto the top of my reduced, defatted stock to get the last bit of fat off.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What sort of container do you put the stock into? I don't seem to get a very thick layer of fat and I really want to try to keep that chicken fat for roux or frying. If I scrape, I end up with fat in the stock and stock in the fat.



When I make stock I use the 16QT stock pot.  Once I pull the junk out I pour it through a cheese cloth into a smaller pot.

The last time I made stock I used a bunch of chicken backs and they were pretty fatty.  13ish pounds of backs, 1.5 pounds of feet and some wing tips.  I ended up with about a 1.5l of fat.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drop a paper towel (yes, clean) onto the top of my reduced, defatted stock to get the last bit of fat off.



There's an idea.  I will try that.  Do you leave it flat like a sheet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> There's an idea.  I will try that.  Do you leave it flat like a sheet?



Yes, it attracts the fat.  If there is not much fat, just the corner of the paper towel dipped into the center of the fat works well, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drop a paper towel (yes, clean) onto the top of my reduced, defatted stock to get the last bit of fat off.




I just did this tonight to get the fat off my pot roast gravy.  Since fat rises to the top, if you lay a paper towel flat on the surface, it will absorb fat first.  I used two paper towels tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I just did this tonight to get the fat off my pot roast gravy.  Since fat rises to the top, if you lay a paper towel flat on the surface, it will absorb fat first.  I used two paper towels tonight.



I know I learned this tip here...from someone.  I'm just thrilled it works.  I spoon fat off until the spoon method is no longer useful, switch to the paper towel.  I've been doing this for a couple years now!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

For storing, and this is just because when I do cook, it is just for myself, and sometimes my ladyfriend, I have about a dozen ice-cube trays that I use solely for stock. IT's easy to store the frozen stock cubes, and take out a couple as needed, since I am hardly cooking all that often at the house. Nice for Sauces, and pan steaming veggies because by the time the, lets say asparagus, is steamed, the stock has reduced down, and a little bit of butter to finish really rounds things out. No need for salt, as the reduced stock takes care of that.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2012)

Just chill it or uses gravy separator.

Also instead of ice cubes just freeze flat in a ziplock and break off what you need.


----------

